# Your favorite manufacturer that provides best products



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

My choice would be:



1. Wolf's Chemicals - Absolutely stunning products


Another good ones are:
2. Bilthamber - Best cleaning products
3. Optimum


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

No Chemical guys. They have something for everything, reasonably priced or available in bulk and simply work


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

G techniq for me brilliant quality and love the durability.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it's difficult to pin everything down to one manufacturer. There are products across all manufacturers that are particularly good at certain jobs so I wouldn't limit myself to just one.

I do however have quite a few products from the following:
Chemical Guys
Dodo Juice (but not used so much these days)

The rest are very spread out.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> I think it's difficult to pin everything down to one manufacturer. There are products across all manufacturers that are particularly good at certain jobs so I wouldn't limit myself to just one.
> 
> I do however have quite a few products from the following:
> Chemical Guys
> ...


Very true.... but Wolf's is quite unique:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wolf's for me. Others on the list make great products, but Wolf's are very reasonably priced, easy to use and do exactly what they say on the label.

Love them all!

I do highly rate Auto Finesse, Dodo and Britemax who aren't on the poll list


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm slowly starting to change my kit to AutoFinesse but i'm keeping the GTechniq glass stuff as it's pretty good but find it too expensive for what it is/does.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Of current go to products there are only 2 that really do it for me, Firstly its Auto Finesse, i have really clicked with their product range and have yet to use something the produce that i don't like, my second choice and they are progressing very quickly are Concours Car Care, again all their products i have currently used have been exeptional, ceramishield is something else:thumb:
There are always going to be certain products from other manufacters that stand out also one for me being Gtechniq's G1!


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

I have to say it's Concours Car Care for me. 

I've yet to have a product I don't like from them, and it's all their own work. :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

AUTOBRITE DIRECT without a shadow of doubt for me. These products work very very well, are brilliantly priced and come in every size from 500ml to 5 litres. The "high use" items such as wheel cleaners, APC's, QD's etc are dilutable and they have a product suitable for every part of the detailing process. I have produced my best work since moving over to Autobrite products and have not had to pay through the nose to do so 

Close runners up for me would be Concours Car Care, Gliptone, Auto Finesse and Autoglym


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolfs, but i have to admit to not using much else, joined site a year or so ago, read the site before wasting too much money, picked out some wolfs products & tried, thats the story :thumb:

I dont want to collect products like many on here, i just want a range of good value products that do the job. Im glad they are now out of fashion on DW, nothing worse than being with the "IN" crowd 

Long live the wolf, AAAaaaaaaaaaaaauoooooooooooooooo shineee stuff!!! :thumb:


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Autofinesse - bespoke products,if they are good enough for james they are good enough for anybody,no bull****,top guy to deal with,straight forward good products,not all marketing rubbish,just pure dam good products!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> AUTOBRITE DIRECT without a shadow of doubt for me. These products work very very well, are brilliantly priced and come in every size from 500ml to 5 litres. The "high use" items such as wheel cleaners, APC's, QD's etc are dilutable and they have a product suitable for every part of the detailing process. I have produced my best work since moving over to Autobrite products and have not had to pay through the nose to do so
> 
> Close runners up for me would be Concours Car Care, Gliptone, Auto Finesse and Autoglym


Do Autobrite design and manufacture their own products in the UK?


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I voted for Optimum but I'm looking at it from a US market perspective. Bilt Hamber and Concours Care Care aren't really present on the U.S. market and G|techniq is barely here (barring direct private import). Dodo Juice is better represented but we still only have easy access to about half or less of their catalog.
Optimum has a nearly full line of good to excellent products. I would also give a nod to Wolf's and Scholl Concepts as the closest rivals. Meguiar's has a huge line but I'm just not that impressed with most of their products, ditto Chemical Guys. Curiously BriteMax seems to be better known and more widely available in the UK than it is in the US.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

"Best product" is very subjective but in terms of brands I enjoy using and never had a problem with are

Optimum
Bilt Hamber
Serious Performance

Of course, this is not to say that other brands I have or used such Gtech, Meguiars, Autoglym, One Grand etc are in anyway of lesser quality.


----------



## FiveCX-5 (Jul 9, 2008)

My favourite : Wolf`s Chemicals..........


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

No 1 is tricky, Zaino possibly, but closely followed by Dodo Juice, Auto Glym and CG!!!

Most expensive isn't always best, but you have to have a few luxuries!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Real difficult this one.
Said other because i think for the amateur or people just getting into detailing the AG range is idiot proof


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Do Autobrite design and manufacture their own products in the UK?


Yes, they design and produce a massive range of products, all made in England....

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/manufacturers/autobrite-direct.html


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Finish Kare


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

As stated, you can't pin down one brand for all products. Well you can, but you wouldn't have the best for all jobs.

If I HAD to choose one for the rest of my life, it would be Gtechniq, as I couldn't live without C1.5 at minimum and just about to lay 2x C1+ down on my car as well, however what would I do for decontamination....:wall:

You can't go wrong with any of the manufacturers in the list IMO.

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Yes, they design and produce a massive range of products, all made in England....
> 
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/manufacturers/autobrite-direct.html


Thanks, i heard somewhere that they were just relabeled but glad to hear they're not!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

As s.bailey has already said there is no one manufacter that has all bases covered with the best product on the market for every job, and i would imagine its pretty unlikely it will ever happen


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Not on the list but i use a lot of AG & Megs products. For the money they do what i want with car care.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's hard to drill down to one manufacturer imo, I love dodo juice waxes but don't get along with lime prime so use other cleansers and glazes.



Tiptronic said:


> I have to say it's Concours Car Care for me.
> 
> I've yet to have a product I don't like from them, and it's all their own work. :thumb:


Apart from ceramishield . I also thought perficio was a waste of money too.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

autosmart
belgom
car pro
bilthamber 
is all you need


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My fave 3 manufacturers - 

1 Werkstat :argie::argie::argie:

2. Wolf's Chemicals :argie::argie:

3. Chemical Guys :argie:

:detailer:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Autobrite FTW. :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm a Bilt Hamber fan Boi

Surfex HD

Cleanser Fluid

Microfine

Cleanser Polish

Finis Wax

Autowash

Autobalm

Deox C

and about to get Autowheel.

Why would i want to change to anything else? Give me a good reason.


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

I love the dodo!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Zaino,always go back to it.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

what about autosmart love the products and soooooooo cheap too where can u go wrong


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Megs and Autosmart for me.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Details 
Gtechniq & Swissvax 

For My cheap Valets

Autoglym & Autosmart


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Zaino - Sealer
Dodo Juice- Wax
Autosmart- Dressings
Chemical Guys - Shampoo
AG- SRP


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Too difficult to just pin everything on one brand there are just too many good products out there made by loads of different manufacturers


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tough one,

Auto Finesse & Blackfire.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hard to pick but it would be CarPro or Dodo Juice for me.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

I use various, so not one specific, but Orchard AutoCare for the majority.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

autosmart


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

Autobrite for me :thumb: £ for £ everything I have from AD does a cracking job, 
I think they should of been added to the poll as alot of members here use them and I'm guessing AD would be a large number of the "other"


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

scotty44 said:


> Autobrite for me :thumb: £ for £ everything I have from AD does a cracking job,
> I think they should of been added to the poll as alot of members here use them and I'm guessing AD would be a large number of the "other"


TOTALLY AGREE Mate :thumb:


----------



## Pride (Feb 12, 2011)

*Concours Car Care*

Concours Car Care ease of use results and i only have to say one word CERAMISHIELD I REST MY CASE :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Alot of manufacturers have been missed, Farecla and Autoglym for me, plus Dodo juice as well, along with Autobright products as well.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Megs for me......


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

For me, Valet Pro.... low cost, great result!


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

AG & Carlack does it for me


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

For me it's easy, its whoever provides me any freebies & testing samples.

They always get my vote & loyalty (hint)


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

McVities ...


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Dodo-Juice is my favorite manufacturer; they have never let me down in regard to products or customer support. There are isolated products from other companies that I do absolutely adore, but in terms of having an entire lineup that suits my mindset and style, it would have to be D-J for me . 

Everyone has a different philosophy and aesthetic when it comes to detailing, and without deeper analysis into what attracts people to certain companies, the polling data gathered from this thread would be largely meaningless. 

Steampunk


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

If I had to choose one manufacturer for all my detailing products (e.g. towels, pads, polishes, mitts and chemicals) it would have to be Meguiars. The most complete line-up available out there and the products are top notch.

Currently though, I choose different products from various brands which seem to be the best for me, sadly none of them are on the poll. :lol:

Autoglym, Chemical Guys, DetailShoppe (Wet Glaze 2.0), Meguairs, Merzerna, Sonus, Zymol.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Autobrite are my current favourites, products that do everything very well and cheaper than most other companies

Really like poor boys too

Got a load of AF stuff which I haven't even opened yet!!!


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

dekerf1996 said:


> Autobrite are my current favourites, products that do everything very well and cheaper than most other companies
> 
> Really like poor boys too
> 
> Got a load of AF stuff which I haven't even opened yet!!!


Could alway throw some this way if you need help opening them :lol:


----------



## Mike1982 (Nov 6, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> No Chemical guys. They have something for everything, reasonably priced or available in bulk and simply work


CG get my vote too, not found a bad product yet and I worked my way through quite a few! :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

For me it would be...

1. Zaino
2. Auto Glym
3. Auto Smart
4. Dodo Juice


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Autoglym, Farecla, Angelwax

cant help if the vote is rigged. This is Britain. We are used to that.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Gtech for me.

+ amazingly easy application & brilliant durability 
- postage takes a while


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Scholl Concepts to correct !!!!!
Blackfire for gloss and depth !!!!!
Chemical Guys for the other bits wheels,trim etc !!!!!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

dekerf1996 said:


> Autobrite are my current favourites, products that do everything very well and cheaper than most other companies
> 
> Really like poor boys too
> 
> Got a load of AF stuff which I haven't even opened yet!!!


Once you have used af i can't see you going back to poorboys


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

dodo juice for me if it was there, but auto finesse are exceptionally good too imo.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

My top 5 would be:

Chemical Guys, cleaners, pads and dressings 
Dodo juice, cleaner wax, wax and clay
Valet Pro, interior cleaners, tar and glue, snow foam and shampoo
Autoglym, SRP, window polish and fast glass and their empty bottles 
Meguiars, last touch, any detail spray, metal polish.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Don't subscribe to solely using one brand, but everything from Concours Car Care which I've tried has impressed. Ceramishield, unbeatable IMO, and that's from someone who was a big fan of C1 previously.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

4 on the list i use and different products suit me best and no firm favourite as change but have some core that never change unless something suits me better


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Chemical Guys and Wolfs for me. Both top quality shizzle.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Auto Finesse. Quite a few of their products I wouldn't without now.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

